
Teaching sexual health at school improved knowledge but not safe sex practices - DanBC
https://discover.dc.nihr.ac.uk/portal/article/4000763/teaching-sexual-health-at-school-improved-knowledge-but-not-safe-sex-practices?utm_content=buffer93de1&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
grizzles
Fertility is dropping so fast in western countries that within 50 years they
will probably be showing pornos in high school.

------
DanBC
Importantly, "abstinence-based messages were least effective."

